# Skunks



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

what do i do if i catch a skunk in my cage trap
no im not going to skin it and i dont want my trap to get ruined
just wondering


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

good idea, using the pm.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks to you three guys who sent the pms


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

neb_bo said:


> good idea, using the pm.


I concure.


----------



## Rebar (Apr 7, 2007)

I have safely... released half a dozen skunks from a cage trap without getting sprayed. Just go slow and calm as a summers mornin and it will be ok.


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Dispatch them with a kill stick. This is a 5-6 foot handle with a syringe securely attached to the end. Turpentine or a similar solvent can be injected into the diaphragm between the front legs at the base of the neck. It's takes about a minute to kill and there usually is not release of musk. The pelt is valuable as is the musk. To extract the musk, insert a syringe on either side of the anus into the bulges on either side. Inject the contents into a rubber sealed medicine bottle. The musk can be resold or used in lure compounding and as a cover scent for predator and big game hunting. In the late 70's my brother and I processed 250 - 300 skunks we caugh while predator trapping. Only 2-3 were so wild they sprayed before we could approach them. Approach them slowly as you calmly talk to them, let them sniff the syringe and then slowly press it into their chest. They will typically face you as you approach. Use 1-1.25 inch long needle, bring along a change of clothes in case they don't face you head on and you approach them anyway. lol


----------

